# Priceform.com



## benney50 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi   

Priceform has now been running for 10 months and the current profit is +435.54 pts at an ROI of 6.37%. We currently have 29 writers covering all the major sports. It would seem like a good time to introduce them. Priceform is free to join for the first month then as little as £1.50 per month thereafter. We believe this represents some of the best value on the web.

Why not come and visit us and find out....

Our Sports Writers

The Man
(Profit: 89.23 pts / R.O.I.: 34.72)
The Man is an ex-professional Rugby League player who is now a pro backer using his vast experience and knowledge of the game to create profit week after week...


Crafty Stan
(Profit: 87.82 pts / R.O.I.: 14.60)
Crafty Stan will be providing insight and profit for all Major League baseball fans, extending Priceform's coverage of the major sports. Look out for his bonus Rugby League, Cricket and Soccer picks as well... 

Joe Simpson
(Profit: 59.08 pts / R.O.I.: 46.89)
Joe Simpson is an experienced Tennis specialist with a record of finding value. His extensive knowledge of the game will provide readers with insight and profit...

Big Joe
(Profit: 47.72 pts / R.O.I.: 12.91)
Big Joe lives for Cricket. Tap in to his years of experience knocking the bookies for six. Look out for his insightful Test Match and one day event previews... 

Long Ron
(Profit: 44.62 pts / R.O.I.: 31.20)
Long Ron will be covering the PGA Golf tour events, Soccer, NH Horse Racing and Rugby Union. His market experience, excellent analytical skills combined with a deep knowledge of these events will ensure your betting bank will never go hungry again... 

Rob De Bookee
(Profit: 41.58 pts / R.O.I.: 47.25)
Rob De Bookee is currently away and will return in summer 2009... 

Morientes
(Profit: 33.51 pts / R.O.I.: 28.52)
Morientes adds to Priceform's coverage of the Turkish Soccer scene. He brings his extensive knowledge and experience of this arena to guide you to value and profit... 

Sports Magician
SMS text alert(Profit: 32.07 pts / R.O.I.: 14.95)
Sports Magician will be covering ATP, WTA and Davis Cup Tennis in addition to Soccer. This proven professional will provide you with ample opportunity for profit... 

El Virrey
SMS text alert(Profit: 26.81 pts / R.O.I.: 15.23)
EL Virrey comes to Priceform with a track record that can lead to just one thing....Profit. South American Soccer & Test Match Cricket are the focus of attention for this proven performer... 

Romford Raider
SMS text alert(Profit: 22.65 pts / R.O.I.: 94.37)
Romford Raider is our resident Greyhound expert. Romford will be covering the best of the action from the top events. Follow this industry specialist for value and profit... 

Lori
(Profit: 11.05 pts / R.O.I.: 15.67)
Lori joins Priceform as our resident NFL writer extending priceform's coverage of the sporting world. If additional profit is your aim this experienced writer and bettor will point you in the right direction... 

The Wily Fox
(Profit: 11.03 pts / R.O.I.: 0.42)
The Wily Fox will be sharing his extensive knowledge of Horse Racing to help increase your betting bank along with some Inside Info and tales of Racehorse Ownership in days gone by... 

Traghettatore
(Profit: 9.03 pts / R.O.I.: 5.22)
Traghettatore is an experienced professional specialising in the Swiss Axpo Super and Serie A soccer leagues alongside the NLA Ice hockey League, extending both our mainstream and niche market coverage... 

The Olympian
(Profit: 6.29 pts / R.O.I.: 5.29)
Priceform has obtained the services of The Olympian who will be supplying information and advice on events spanning the sporting world. This industry insider will help boost your betting bank... 

Akhenaten
(Profit: 5.32 pts / R.O.I.: 24.18)
Akhenaten will be covering the English Premier, Championship and League One Soccer scene. This experienced trader and industry insider further strengthens Priceform's coverage of the birthplace of the "beautiful game"... 

Gerry McDonnell
(Profit: 0.97 pts / R.O.I.: 2.06)
Gerry McDonnell introduces a unique style to the world of Soccer writing. Love him or hate him, there's no middle ground with this guy. Don't miss his weekly Premiership preview... 

Tarasius
(Profit: 0.82 pts / R.O.I.: 0.26)
Tarasius joins Priceform as our resident NHL aficionado. His wealth of experience and in depth knowledge of the American Ice Hockey and European Soccer scene can only inhance your betting profit... 

Divol
(Profit: 0.75 pts / R.O.I.: 5.00)
Divol joins Priceform as our resident Basketball aficionado. He brings with him a wealth of experience and knowledge gained through many years of involvement in the sport. Divol's insightful articles and profitable picks are not to be missed... 

Ross Mckeown
(Profit: 0.49 pts / R.O.I.: 9.80)
Ross comes to Priceform with a history of finding value and creating profit. Look out for his American Major League Soccer and Tennis previews.. 

Wolfman
(Profit: 0.39 pts / R.O.I.: 3.55)
Wolfmans arrival extends Priceform's Soccer coverage. His in depth knowledge of the domestic European leagues will ensure your betting bank never runs dry.. 

Dmitry Reingold
(Profit: -0.09 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Dmitry Reingold specialises in the Russian Soccer leagues. This excellent source of value opportunities will enhance both your betting pleasure and profit... 

SDL
(Profit: -1.52 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
SDL has agreed to share his passion and knowledge of Australian Rugby League with Priceform readers. His quest for value knows no bounds so prepare for profit to enhance your betting bank... 

Magico Gonzalez
(Profit: -3.00 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Magico Gonzalez specialises in the Spanish sports scene, notably Soccer and Basketball. His proven ability to create profit is second to none... 

Ben C.
(Profit: -4.41 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Ben C is an English Premiership soccer specialist. His in depth weekend Soccer previews will guide you towards the best value punting opportunities around... 

Paul Seaborne
(Profit: -4.93 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Paul Seaborne is another Cricket aficionado writing for Priceform. He has been successfully punting on his passion for over a decade. Not one to be missed... 

Steve Moore
(Profit: -10.60 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Steve Moore is our resident Formula 1 aficionado. He comes to us with a great record of providing insightful and profitable motor racing previews. One not to be missed by any F1 fan... 

Fred the Trader
(Profit: -22.01 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Fred the Trader is an industry specialist who will provide insight and profit for the followers of French Soccer and Rugby adding further to Priceform's coverage of the sporting world... 

Scott Meare
(Profit: -23.07 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Scott Meare is an experienced odds compiler able to supply insight and experience to Priceforms coverage of Snooker, Darts and Rugby Union. Not to be missed... 

Nishant Joshi
(Profit: -26.06 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Nishant Joshi is an experienced sports writer and trader. He will be previewing Premiership soccer, Tennis and Test Match Cricket providing strength and depth to our sporting coverage... 

Batranu
(Profit: 0.00 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Batranu joins Priceform as our resident Rumanian Soccer expert. His knowledge and expertise in this league full of value opportunities will guide you to only one thing...profit.. 

Petar
(Profit: 0.00 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Petar joins Priceform with a wealth of experience. His previews on the Austrian Bundesliga and English Championship Soccer will only enhance your sporting pleasure and profit... 

Why not try us out for a month, its free so you have nothing to lose.


----------



## benney50 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi   

Priceform.com has now been running for 12 months and the current profit is +580.14 pts at an ROI of 7.53%. All bets have a 0-5 pt rating to reflect both the level of writer confidence and the available value in the market. We currently have 30 writers covering all the major sports. It would seem like a good time to introduce them. Priceform is free to join for the first month then as little as £1.50 per month thereafter. We believe this represents some of the best value on the web.

Why not come and visit us and find out....

Today's Articles so far:

"Wednesday's Horse Racing"  by Wily Fox

Wily Fox Statistics
Tips	Won	Lost	Void	Strike Rate	Staked	Profit/Loss	R.O.I.
1744 	1020 	605 	119 	62.77% 	3138.36 pts 	8.37 pts 	0.27%

Priceform Writers

» Big Joe
(Profit: 117.93 pts / R.O.I.: 28.38)
Big Joe lives for Cricket. Tap in to his years of experience knocking the bookies for six. Look out for his insightful Test Match and one day event previews... 

» The Man
(Profit: 90.07 pts / R.O.I.: 29.24)
The Man is an ex-professional Rugby League player who is now a pro backer using his vast experience and knowledge of the game to create profit week after week... 

» Crafty Stan
(Profit: 78.47 pts / R.O.I.: 12.64)
Crafty Stan will be providing insight and profit for all Major League baseball fans, extending Priceform's coverage of the major sports. Look out for his bonus Rugby League, Cricket and Soccer picks as well... 

» Joe Simpson
(Profit: 49.08 pts / R.O.I.: 36.09)
Joe Simpson is an experienced Tennis specialist with a record of finding value. His extensive knowledge of the game will provide readers with insight and profit... 

» Sports Magician
(Profit: 45.55 pts / R.O.I.: 17.62)
Sports Magician will be providing weekly World Soccer tips and opinions as well as extensive coverage of Grand Slam Tennis. This proven professional will provide you with ample opportunity for profit... 

» Rob De Bookee
(Profit: 41.58 pts / R.O.I.: 47.25)
Rob De Bookee is currently away and will return in summer 2009... 

» Long Ron
(Profit: 32.37 pts / R.O.I.: 20.85)
Long Ron will be covering the PGA Golf tour events, Soccer, NH Horse Racing and Rugby Union. His market experience, excellent analytical skills combined with a deep knowledge of these events will ensure your betting bank will never go hungry again... 

» Morientes
(Profit: 25.51 pts / R.O.I.: 20.33)
Morientes adds to Priceform's coverage of the Turkish Soccer scene. He brings his extensive knowledge and experience of this arena to guide you to value and profit... 

» El Virrey
(Profit: 25.11 pts / R.O.I.: 11.23)
EL Virrey comes to Priceform with a track record that can lead to just one thing....Profit. South American Soccer & Test Match Cricket are the focus of attention for this proven performer... 

» Romford Raider
(Profit: 22.65 pts / R.O.I.: 94.37)
Romford Raider is our resident Greyhound expert. Romford will be covering the best of the action from the top events. Follow this industry specialist for value and profit... 

» Traghettatore
(Profit: 21.02 pts / R.O.I.: 10.46)
Traghettatore is an experienced professional specialising in the Swiss Axpo Super and Serie A soccer leagues alongside the NLA Ice hockey League, extending both our mainstream and niche market coverage... 

» Akhenaten
(Profit: 13.44 pts / R.O.I.: 7.38)
Akhenaten will be covering the English Premier, Championship and League One Soccer scene. This experienced trader and industry insider further strengthens Priceform's coverage of the birthplace of the "beautiful game"... 

» Petar
(Profit: 12.02 pts / R.O.I.: 38.77)
Petar joins Priceform with a wealth of experience. His previews on the Austrian Bundesliga and English Championship Soccer will only enhance your sporting pleasure and profit... 

» Lori
(Profit: 11.05 pts / R.O.I.: 15.67)
Lori joins Priceform as our resident NFL writer extending priceform's coverage of the sporting world. If additional profit is your aim this experienced writer and bettor will point you in the right direction... 

» SDL
(Profit: 9.30 pts / R.O.I.: 7.29)
SDL has agreed to share his passion and knowledge of Australian Rugby League with Priceform readers. His quest for value knows no bounds so prepare for profit to enhance your betting bank... 

» The Wily Fox
(Profit: 8.37 pts / R.O.I.: 0.27)
The Wily Fox will be sharing his extensive knowledge of Horse Racing to help increase your betting bank along with some Inside Info and tales of Racehorse Ownership in days gone by... 

» Tarasius
(Profit: 8.03 pts / R.O.I.: 1.58)
Tarasius joins Priceform as our resident NHL aficionado. His wealth of experience and in depth knowledge of the American Ice Hockey and European Soccer scene can only inhance your betting profit... 

» The Olympian
(Profit: 5.95 pts / R.O.I.: 3.10)
Priceform has obtained the services of The Olympian who will be supplying information and advice on events spanning the sporting world. This industry insider will help boost your betting bank... more »

» Wolfman
(Profit: 4.35 pts / R.O.I.: 20.71)
Wolfmans arrival extends Priceform's Soccer coverage. His in depth knowledge of the domestic European leagues will ensure your betting bank never runs dry.. more »

» Divol
(Profit: 2.85 pts / R.O.I.: 3.74)
Divol joins Priceform as our resident Basketball aficionado. He brings with him a wealth of experience and knowledge gained through many years of involvement in the sport. Divol's insightful articles and profitable picks are not to be missed... 

» Giant_Causeway
(Profit: 0.66 pts / R.O.I.: 7.33)
Giant_Causeway will be specialising in Baseball and Champions league Soccer. He has a track record that can lead to only one thing, profit........... 

» Dmitry Reingold
(Profit: 0.23 pts / R.O.I.: 0.18)
Dmitry Reingold specialises in the Russian Soccer leagues. This excellent source of value opportunities will enhance both your betting pleasure and profit... 

» Six Degrees
(Profit: -0.16 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Six Degrees is Priceform's resident AFL expert. His wealth of experience and knowledge will guide you to only one thing, profit...... 

» Ross Mckeown
SMS text alert(Profit: -1.81 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Ross comes to Priceform with a history of finding value and creating profit. Look out for his American Major League Soccer and Tennis previews.. 

» Peanut
(Profit: -2.53 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Peanut is a highly experienced Rugby specialist. This proven professional will be covering the NRL, Top 14 and the International Rugby scene... 

» Paul Seaborne
(Profit: -2.98 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Paul Seaborne is another Cricket aficionado writing for Priceform. He has been successfully punting on his passion for over a decade. Not one to be missed... 

» Magico Gonzalez
(Profit: -3.00 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Magico Gonzalez specialises in the Spanish sports scene, notably Soccer and Basketball. His proven ability to create profit is second to none... 

» Batranu
(Profit: -4.38 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Batranu joins Priceform as our resident Rumanian Soccer expert. His knowledge and expertise in this league full of value opportunities will guide you to only one thing...profit.. 

» Gerry McDonnell
(Profit: -4.53 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Gerry McDonnell introduces a unique style to the world of Soccer writing. Love him or hate him, there's no middle ground with this guy. Don't miss his weekly Premiership preview... 

» Nishant Joshi
(Profit: -26.06 pts / R.O.I.: 0.00)
Nishant Joshi is an experienced sports writer and trader. He will be previewing Premiership soccer, Tennis and Test Match Cricket providing strength and depth to our sporting coverage...


----------

